# What makes some better than others?



## redrobster (Mar 3, 2010)

As said why are some LFS better than others? Customer service? Selection?Display Tanks,to give newbies vision? You guy's (and ladies) know what I mean.Let's here some thought's on what we desire in a fish store and maybe we can educate the under performers.


----------



## redrobster (Mar 3, 2010)

*OK moderators what's permitted in this thread?*

It's not intended to be all all out bash, but some LFS could do better.Let's hear what they could do .


----------



## redrobster (Mar 3, 2010)

*Nothing?*

You guys are killin me.


----------



## redrobster (Mar 3, 2010)

*ok*

I'll start then. Lets compare Frank's to Aquapets. Franks is ____________.
Now Aquapets, on a scale of one to ten is? comparison ?

And forever we could go.. Big Als Brampton to Big Als Missisaugua?

What makes us visit some more than others?
Wongs vs Menagerie? (golden garden fish and flower)

Aquatropics vs Martas?

Indoor Jungle vs Big Als Kennedy Rd?


----------



## snaggle (Feb 19, 2010)

What makes a LFS better for me?

I Like stores that have the best price and the best selection. I want to see clean tanks and little no dead fish (there will always be some at times). Stores that will do custom orders are also good.

The big thing that I have found out since moving to Ontario that good parking and easy to get to is a 1000% must. There is nothing worse then trying to get my truck around parking lots built for smart cars.

You can show me a fish store that has all that and I may not like just because of the vibe in the store.


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

Same as snaggle said plus a friendly, courteous, knowledgeable staff, no pushy sale tactics or gimmicks, good honest prices, healthy fish, low humidity in the store, guaranty and return policies posted in plain sight, clean store, labels and prices clearly marked, ...


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

+Canadian Owned
+Independant Operation
+Marked Prices
+Staff are Hobbyists themselves
+Cleaned Daily Floors
+Staff who aren't afraid to say "I don't know..."
+Staff who will try to find an answer instead of BSing one.

-Clutterd isles
-More than a few dead fish
-Died, Tattooed, & mutilated fish
-Writing purchases on a sheet / no selecting fish


----------

